# Electric Orange Crayfish



## mac_33 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey all, I just saw that Big Al's scarborough has the electric orange crayfish on special but I wasn't able to find any info on it. They did say that it is a "Non-community fish" but I'm just wondering if it will need to be kept in its own tank and what the maximum size for it is.

TIA

www.bigalscanada.com/stores/specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html?reloaded=true


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.shrimp-n-it.com/invertebrates/mexicanorange.shtml This should help you out I was thinking of grabbing a couple myself.http://www.shrimpdiaries.com/crayfish-species/mexican-orange-dwarf-crayfish-cambarellus-patzcuarensis/


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

They are probably Cherax holthuisi not the mexican dwarf crays.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't believe its the Mexican orange dwarf crayfish but rather the Procambarus Clarkii sp. orange. It's pretty much the electric blue with orange colour.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Procambarus clarkii.html

When you go to buy them, if they are more than 1.5in(male) or 2in(female) than they are not Mexican orange dwarf


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not CPO (Mexican orange dwarf crayfish) for sure. It's a big and aggressive ones. I saw them in different BAs.
The worst thing that they will eat all you plants


----------



## mac_33 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the information. I don't think I will be getting them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi these grow to 5 inches long and eat both plants and fish  I bred electric blue (alleni) last year and had 150 babies that I had to sell (mostly at auctions) You cannot keep more than one in a 10 gallon tank, they need lots of room and hide all the time.

If you want crayfish the dwarf mexican orange ones are the best, these do not eat plants or fish/shrimps unless they are already dead, and come out all the time...very cute little guys that only grow to 1 inch long.

I just had a female mated yesterday, and have several adults for sale if your looking for one.

I will be at Franks aquarium plaza today at 1-1.30pm for shrimp pickup or at the Menagerie tomorrow between 12.30 and 1.30pm I can bring one for you.
$25 for an adult.

Pm me before *11am today *as I will be gone after that, its an hour and a bit drive for me to get to Franks and have to leave early due to traffic!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Betta,

You better leave a little earlier. It'll be coming down today with more white stuff around your travel time. http://www.theweathernetwork.com/hourlyfx/caon0696/hourlytable/1?ref=qlink_obs_hourly


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks aqua...I am checking your link constantly to watch the roads before we leave. Its heavier at this end, so by the time I get to Markham it should be just a flurry or 2....Hubby is experienced long distance truck driver so Im in good hands 

See everyone there at Franks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

h_s said:


> They are probably Cherax holthuisi not the mexican dwarf crays.


LOL Bazinga!! Harold


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> thanks aqua...I am checking your link constantly to watch the roads before we leave. Its heavier at this end, so by the time I get to Markham it should be just a flurry or 2....Hubby is experienced long distance truck driver so Im in good hands
> 
> See everyone there at Franks.


My respects to the truckers and your hubby.  Wished people would give them more road respect then cutting and out thinking they can stop no a dime....*/end venting*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Aqua....yes that is very true. My hubby drives liquid oxygen and nitrogen (highly flammable) and people don't realise what would happen IF one of these gets cut off and rolls over......CABOOM....everyone dead within hundreds of yards of the truck!

Please keep that in mind the next time you are in a rush...better to be late than DEAD!

BTW: we made good time on the 407 on Saturday and even with a home delivery to Flazky we were at Franks by 1.15pm and everyone was happy, including ME!


----------

